# National Capital Orchid Society’s 69th Annual Show and Orchid Sale!



## Linus_Cello (Sep 8, 2016)

National Capital Orchid Society’s 69th Annual Show and Orchid Sale!

The National Capital Orchid Society’s 69th Annual Show and Sale will take place at Behnke Nurseries, 11300 Baltimore Boulevard, Beltsville, Maryland, from October 8 to 10, 2016 (Columbus Day Weekend). The show features museum-quality exhibits presented by commercial nurseries, visiting orchid societies from across the Mid-Atlantic Region, and individual hobbyist growers, from amateurs to connoisseurs.

See! Fall is a prime blooming season for orchids. In fact, some only bloom this time of year! This year’s show offers an opportunity to see hundreds of different orchids, from unusual species to mainstream and cutting-edge hybrids, from delicate miniatures to robust specimens, all grown and displayed to perfection.

Buy! We will have 10 top East Coast vendors offering a wide selection of orchids, supplies, and orchid décor. There will be plants for both master growers looking for the unusual and beginners looking to start their orchid hobby. Vendors will have a variety of high-quality plants and can advise on the right orchid for different conditions. Pots, potting mixes, fertilizers, and other items will be available for purchase, and one vendor even offers realistic-looking blooming orchid plants sculpted in clay.

Learn! The show will have free lectures on orchids and how to grow them. Accomplished growers will be providing tips on getting your orchids to grow and bloom, and will be able to answer your specific questions. An “Orchid Doctor” will be on site during the show, and society members will be stationed throughout the show and sales areas to answer questions.

Further details and a complete schedule are available on the National Capital Orchid Society’s website at www.ncos.us/fallshow.htm, and you can follow us on Facebook! 

GENERAL SHOW SCHEDULE – OCTOBER 8–10, 2016
Saturday, October 8

9 am - 6 pm Sales area open to the public
9am - 5 pm Exhibits open to the public

Sunday, October 9

9 am - 10 am Exhibits open for photography
10 am - 5 pm Exhibits open to the public
9 am - 6 pm Sales area open to the public

Monday, October 10

9 am - 10 am Exhibits open for photography
10 am - 3 pm Exhibits open to the public
9 am - 3 pm Sales area open to the public
3 pm EXHIBITS AND SALES CLOSE


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

If this is accessible via public transportation or I happen to find a ride, I might attend. It is just too far. 

Or is this going to be so big in scale that it is worth spending money on hotel for one night??


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

I took public transportation there once.


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

Damn!!! It would take me a week to get there via public transpo!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 15, 2016)

I went last year. It wasn't very big, but the variety of plants was nice. Lots of beautiful Bulbophyllums had my tongue hanging out.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> If this is accessible via public transportation or I happen to find a ride, I might attend. It is just too far.
> 
> Or is this going to be so big in scale that it is worth spending money on hotel for one night??



Maybe you can meet a ST member who is coming from somewhere (Philly, NJ), so partial public transportation. It can be done but the bus schedule from the subway on the weekend is infrequent.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 6, 2016)

Hope to see folks this weekend


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2016)

It's like a 5 hour trip via Public transportation from NYC. Let's see.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2016)

I just got home from work. I thought about going but would be dead after all the travel.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I just got home from work. I thought about going but would be dead after all the travel.



Sorry you couldn't come. Some great Bessae hybrids. As usual bought too much


----------



## troy (Oct 8, 2016)

No pictures?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2016)

What did you get? Are you going back?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 9, 2016)

troy said:


> No pictures?



Someone in the society posted pics on FB:
https://www.facebook.com/National-C...6/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1260336637331247


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> What did you get? Are you going back?



I bought too much (including a Cynorkis calanthoides). Yes, going back to help tear down and clean up show.


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2016)

No pictures to post here? Phooey!! For the non facebook participants


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2016)

I can see the photos without being on Facebook. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 10, 2016)

another FB link: https://www.facebook.com/WashingtonGardenerMagazine/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1460289403988486


----------



## troy (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks linus!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 10, 2016)

video on FB: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=106117829419806&comment_id=1261299387234972


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2016)

Finally have time to post some photos from the show (I got a division of the Cynorkis calanthoides, this one is a moist grower):


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2016)

Last batch of pics (I was inspired by the China Dragon to buy one from Woodstream):


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice plants. That last paph is giving me Paph Envy.


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2016)

That schlimii is to die for.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the photo updates.
All very beautiful, but Phrag. Cardinale and Paph. Gerd Roelke!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2016)

abax said:


> That schlimii is to die for.



NOT schlimii. It was awarded back in a time when there were very few schlimii in the US of A and they faked this hybrid as one. The judges didn't know any better.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, the Gerd Rollke!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2016)

I think it is actually Cardinale. Maybe someday mine will look like that.


----------

